# My therapist fired me.



## Zentric (Dec 24, 2012)

My therapist fired me. And damn she was hot. Anyway, she fired me because I missed too many appointments. Well damn woman, You know I'm a shut-in, almost completely agoraphobic and only leave the house heavily medicated and only for these appointments.

My prescriber either likes me as a person or felt sorry for me. She's agreed to extend our appointments and do the therapy part as well. I don't know, that seems like a more logical arrangement.. The one prescribing meds being the same one that talks to you about your issues, problems you face, etc. 
In addition, she understands that I can't make every appointment. She event went as far as to make me feel better about it. She said that missed appointments are a blessing because it gives her time to get caught up on paperwork.

What do you think? Am I deluding myself into thinking this is a good thing or should I seek out another therapist?


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah. I'd say you're deluding yourself into thinking it's a good thing. Obviously your chemistry between you and the other therapist wasn't that great. Or you would want to see her more. That, and she doesn't want you, so, it's clearly not good.


----------

